# Laser tattoo removal .



## Jennywren (Nov 1, 2011)

Went for my first session of tattoo removal by laser today , they showed me photos of other people who have had it done there and i saw a girls ankle after 3 sessions , quite amazing actually .Hurt a little felt like someone flickering elastic bands on my hand , will be worthit in the end tho


----------



## Northerner (Nov 1, 2011)

Hope the remaining sessions go well for you Jenny


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks Alan , was a bit concerned about going ahead at first with diabetes , but theyreassured me and i had a test patch done and all was fine , just very itchy now which i suspose is a good thing , means heling process has begun .There is an american man in newspaper The Sun  today who has whole face done .OUCH


----------

